# Stripes On Driveshaft



## dakuhns (Nov 13, 2008)

I Was Stripping The Old Paint Off My Driveshaft And Noticed A Yellow And Purple Stripe On The Diff End Of It. I Want To Put Them Back And Wondered If Anyone Knew What They Meant?


----------



## dakuhns (Nov 13, 2008)

The 66 gto in my picture is the paint code B-C, if you were wondering.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

they are probably marks made by the person who assembled/installed the driveshaft @ the factory- probably a mark signifying that the u joint bolts are tight- maybe one color front one color back- this is just a guess though


----------



## Sloan66 (May 7, 2010)

According to the 66 service manual, 1 yellow and 1 purple signified the propeller shaft was used on an automatic car. 1 red and 1 whit was for 4 speed and 1 red and 1 yellow for heavy duty 3 speed.


----------



## dakuhns (Nov 13, 2008)

SLOAN66: Thanks a million! That haunted me for months and it makes sense. The current shaft was purchased for a 4 speed conversion from automatic (it had the yellow/purple) My old one chopped up cuz some idiot put th400 in it and wrong linkage and it was limited to 2 speeds. That shaft hed red/white and those colors baffled me too. Now I'm putting on the red and white stripes. My GTO was loaded with factory markings: I assume because of the rare Dark blue and painted white roof option>


----------



## Sloan66 (May 7, 2010)

Glad to help. Hey your car does not have power antenna does it? If so I need the measurements as to where I need to drill the hole, also if you know the routing of the backup light harness. Sorry for so many questions, I appreciate any help. Thx


----------



## dakuhns (Nov 13, 2008)

Do you mean the whole rear light harness? If so I have it. The rear light harness connects behind the pass left rear seat back and goes along the left side trunk lip (Underneath) follows along the rear. The back up light harness bleeds off that main harness and each wire fishes thru a hole on each side of trunk pan right near the supports, then down to lights.


----------



## Sloan66 (May 7, 2010)

No, if the car has a manual trans, how does the backup light switch from the tranny route to the harness. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Where on the driveshaft are they painted?
Dimensions and location? Pictures would be great.

And in what order?
ex: 1 red and 1 white - which one was first in order of front to back?


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

Mal

I was running the same thread on PY Forums and am researching stripes on my (4 speed). Red/White, White/Red are correct. I found a picture of a big cat driveshaft that had Red forward white back. But another senior reader pictured his driveshaft (M13 3 speed) and it had the remains of Yellow/Red.
Yellow was in the forward position red in back. Best I could determine, for our 65 4speed GTO, the white stripe was about 3/4" with a 1.5" gap and then a 3/4" red stripe to the rear. Stripes appear (approximation based on photos) to be about 10-11" behind the flare behind the frond yoke. Hope that helps.

Post it if you find contrary or substanciating documentation.

Mike


----------

